# El lavavajillas Fagor con problemas



## sitocarrasco (Dic 16, 2014)

Buenas, a ver si un alma caritativa me puede echar un cable,. Tengo un lavaplatos fagor que no activa la electrovávula del agua   :cabezon:. La electrovávula la controla un DIP20 que aun con señal de entrada no da salida y no me atrevo a cambiarlo por si tiene el controlador mal 
el DIP20 es el ACS402-5S y el controlador es TMP87C846NG. :estudiando:  Alguien me podría decir que mediciones o pruebas puedo hacer para estar mas seguro? cualquier opinión es bien recibida
Gracias por la atención y sobretodo por las respuestas


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 16, 2014)

ya revisaste si  da señal de salida el controlador?  

ya revisaste si funciona el transistor que activa el rele?


----------



## sitocarrasco (Dic 16, 2014)

hola proteus, el controlador da señal siempre, lo malo es que el dip20 no saca la señal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2014)

ACS402-5S

Fijate si recibe la órden por G1 o G2 o G3 o G4


----------



## sitocarrasco (Dic 16, 2014)

la recibe por la puerta G1 y no sale por la out1


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 16, 2014)

pues entonces  ya se daño el dip20  si es que recibeseñal enla gate y en out no da nada


----------



## sitocarrasco (Dic 16, 2014)

gracias por las respuestas, alguien sabe donde comprarlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2014)

Primero me imagino que ya probaste la electroválvula sola ¿no? Sin presion de agua no abren 

¿ Le revisaste el pequeño filtro entre la válvula y la manguera de carga ?


*************************************


Entonces resulta obvio que si recibe señal por G1 y no da salida por OUT1 , está mal *ese* switch del ACS402-5S 

Yo probaría reemplazar ese switch con un MOC , las patas 4 y 5 a OUT1 y COM. Un capacitor de 100nF 250Vca en serie con 100 Ohms , conectados entre dichas patas.

La pata 2 a COM y la pata 1 con una resistencia de 330 Ohms a la pata del micro que gatilla G1.

Es la prueba que *yo* haría *tomando todos los recaudos para no quemar-romper nada* 

Saludos !


----------



## sitocarrasco (Dic 16, 2014)

muchas gracias dosmetros, la electrovavula funciona bien 
me interesaria comprar el asc402 pero no lo encuentro


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 16, 2014)

en aliexpress lo pueddes comprar  y como eres de españa te llega rapido

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20141216115727&SearchText=ACS402-5S


----------



## victor1991 (Nov 17, 2018)

Buenas tardes, le ha salido a mi lavavajillas fagor error f4 y lo he abierto, he visto que donde se aloja el flotador azul se carga de agua pero la derrama por arriba y por ese motivo se produce el desbordamiento. Adjunto foto y espero una pronto respuesta gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2018)

victor1991 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, le ha salido a mi lavavajillas fagor error f4 y lo he abierto, he visto que donde se aloja el flotador azul se carga de agua pero la derrama por arriba y por ese motivo se produce el desbordamiento. Adjunto foto y espero una pronto respuesta gracias


No tienes una foto de mejor calidad, en esta no se llega a ver nada.


----------



## Iluzminado (Mar 27, 2019)

Yo tube un problema co un Bosch, comprueba que los microruptores corten, si no el agua sigue entrando y te desborda


----------

